# Fly Casting Instructors - Treasure Coast



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

If you want to make the drive head on up to Titusville. For $100 you can gen an hour with Flip Pallot. The lessons are held and scheduled through the Fly Fisherman. Just throwin it out there.


----------



## chrism (Jul 1, 2007)

i am not a casting instructor but i've taught a lot of people to throw a fly, and i'm in stuart.

if you want, come over and we'll do a little backyard practice. price is right (a beer) ;-)


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Check with your local community college to see if they offer classes. Also check into joining a local fly fishing club. Many competent fly fisherman can teach you fundamental.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

You betcha Gramps
Go to Indian Riverside Park any Saturday morning at 9am and they have a free class for any skill level. It is on Indian River Drive in Jensen Beach, just North of Sewalls Point.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Take a look here:

http://www.fffflorida.org/MemberClubs.htm

There is a club in Stuart. I'm sure some of the members would be glad to help and memberships in these clubs is very inexpensive.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Thank you all for the help! Need to figure out which way to go now...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh come on Gramps, it's that difficult?
choice one...spend money
choice two...Saturday in the park for free


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Aye but Saturday's are my fishing days. So miss fishin' for fly lessons or spend a little cash to work around them.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You keep forgetting...24 hours in a day!
Fish get hungrier after dark! Boat traffic gets less!



It's a full moon, it's like daylight out there at night!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's a vote for the free class or just joining a fly fishing club... Just think, along with learning the basics you get to hook up with guys and gals that are probably on the water with that same gear... The more fly anglers you get to meet and fish with the quicker you'll learn whether it's for you. Don't tell anyone, but many of those "weekend warriors" are just as skilled as most guides... ask me how I know - it's the way I got started all those years ago.


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

Look for the "Flycasting with Chico Fernandez" video. It was a really good one and simply presented. And it is specific to saltwater fly casting techniques. I good one for any beginner.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Soooooooooooo......how did the class go?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Didn't go. Harassed the trout at Round Island. Maybe next week.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> Just think, along with learning the basics you get to hook up with guys and  gals that are probably on the water with that same gear



If I were single, that's the way I'd look at it!


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> Didn't go. Harassed the trout at Round Island.  Maybe next week.


We'll let it slide this time...cause we all know once you start...you will submit to your underlying urge to flyfish all the time!


----------



## jsanchez (Apr 4, 2008)

basspro has free lessons...atleast the one by my house. dolphin mall


----------

